
Why should you move to HTTPS? (top 5 reasons) - stilliard
https://blog.movingtohttps.com/why-should-you-move-to-https-e9e2a032cd21
======
throwaway420
Most sites probably should move to https, and it is easier to do it these
days.

However, not all sites would technically need this. If you have a small blog
for instance where you want to show off a few pics of your garden or baking or
something and users aren't logging in anywhere or buying anything, the utility
of a secure website is a bit less and it's not absolutely critical. (still
useful to have as you can guarantee that the ISP doesn't alter content I
guess)

My main concern with this https movement is that it adds up another barrier to
buying a domain and creating a simple small blog or website. It encourages
normal folks to just say "all this extra work is too complicated! how the hell
do I set up an SSL certificate and deal with this stuff?" and they just say
screw it and sign up for a Facebook/Twitter/Pinterest or other walled garden
which is bad for the open web.

The answer is to make this https process as simple as possible, but I still
think this sort of thing is an extra minor barrier that contributes to the
open world wide web of random small website gems slowly dying off.

~~~
stilliard
Completely agree, with movingtohttps.com I'm hoping to ease the process. It's
open source if anyone would like to contribute to improve the guide too. But
there's still many steps that are difficult that perhaps better tooling could
help with.

